# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  لازاروس

## technic

سلام وبا تشكر از مديرسايت به خاطر راه اندازي اين بخش براي برنامه نويسان دلفي درويندوز ولازاروس ويا بهتربگم Object Pascal درلينوكس.
درادامه اگر مجالي باشد مي خواهم درباره نصب لازاروس در Ubuntu با شما باشم


نصب لازاروس
هوالمحبوب *آموزش نصب لازاروس در ابونتو* *مقدمه:* لازاروس کامپایلر نیست و فقط یک RAD IDE برای free pascal است.
شاید کسانی که با دلفی کار می کنند به خصوص با نسخه ۷ آن نیزبداند که لازاروس نیز چنین محیطی دارد.البته تعداد مولفه(Components) آن کم
 می باشد ولی شاید برای کسانی که با دلفی و لینوکس می خواهند کارکنند راضی کننده باشد. نمونه های دیگری کمپایلرهای پاسکال برای گنو لینوکس  GNU Pascal : http://www.gnu-pascal.de/ 
Free Pascal : http://www.freepascal.org/ 
Vector Pascal: http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/~wpc/reports/compilers/compilerindex/x25.html 
P4 Pascal : http://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/pascal/ 
compiler: http://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/pascal/pcom.p 
interpreter: http://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/pascal/pint.p  حال می رویم به سراغ نصب لازاروس: ابتدا می بایست فایل های زیر را دانلود کنید: البته مربوط به نسخه 0.9.24.0 می باشد. fpc_crosswin32_2.2-071103_i386.deb
fp-compiler_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fpc-src_2.2.0-071107_i386.deb
fp-ide_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-base_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-db_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-fcl_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-fv_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-gfx_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-gnome1_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-gtk_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-gtk2_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-i386_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-misc_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-multimedia_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-net_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-units-rtl_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
fp-utils_2.2.0-1_i386.deb
lazarus_0.9.24-0_i386.deb

برای دانلود به سایت www.sourceforge.net بروید. درضمن قبل از نصب دیپندنسی های مورد نیاز را باید دانلود کنید و بعد ازنصب آنها لازاروس را نصب نمایید. شاید پرسید که لازاروس از چه کتابخانه ای برای ساخت رابط گرافیکی استفاده میکنه؟ پاسخ اینکه بستگی داره به این که لازاروس را با چه کتابخانه‌ای کمپایل کنید. لازاروس در حال حاضر موارد زیر را پشتیبانی می‌کند: 
GTK GTK2 Gnome Win32 WinCE Carbon QT 
در گنو لینوکس: GTK, GTK2, Gnome و QT برای نصب کلیه فایل های با پسوند deb را درون یک پوشه ریخته و یک ترمینال باز نموده ودستور زیر را وارد کنید: sudo dpkg -i *.deb * درصورت نداشتن دیپندنسی های مورد نیاز عمل نصب انجام نمی گیرد. libgd-dev  libpng-dev  libopenal-dev libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev
libvorbis-dev libmad0-dev libmodplug-dev libdbus-1-dev libldap-dev
libssl-dev libpcap-dev libggi2-dev libogg0 libogg-dev 
libpango1.0-dev  libcairo2-dev libpng12-dev libpng12-0 
libcairo-dev libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev libgtk1.2-dev  libgtk1.2
liba52dec-dev  ibdts-dev libcurl-dev libgdk-pixbuf-dev (>= 0.17.0)
libggi2 (= 1:2.2.1-5ubuntu1) libgii1-dev (>= 1:1.0.1-2) libggi1-dev

** شاید فایل های مخزن فوق خود نیاز به کتابخانه های خاص داشته باشند. *** درصورت استفاده از DVD می توانید برخی از این فایل ها را بیابید. برای اجرا لازاروس به منوی Appliction سپس از زبانه Programming گزینه Lazarus را انتخاب نموده و منتظر اجرا بمانید.  نمايي از محيط لازاروس:


تصويرشماره يك
تصويرشماره دو

البته درآينده چگونگي فارسي كردن محيط وهمچنين كم حجم كردن فايل خروجي را براتون مي زارم اينو بدونيد كه فرم خالي بعد از كمپايل حجمي بيش از 5 مگا بايت روداره.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

با سلام و تشكر از مطلب مفيدتون :
چند تا سوال : 
1 - نسخه Ubuntu مهم نيست؟
2 - تو اين محيط ميتونيم فرمهاي معمولي يا clx كه تو دلفي داشتيم رو به پرو‍ژه مون اضافه كنيم؟
3 - دستور زبان اصلا تفاوتي نميكنه يا مثلا كتابخونه ها و ... 
4 - چون رجيستري و سرويسها و ... رو بالطبع نداره ميشه يه توضيحاتي در مورد موارد جايگزين لطف كنيد.
خيلي ممنون ميشم اگه اين پست رو ادامه بدين؛ چون فكر ميكنم خيلي از جا خالي ها رو پر ميكنه.

----------


## technic

با سلام وتشکرازدوستان
درباره نسخه Ubuntu فرقی نمی کنه البته با توجه به هرنسخه دیپندنسی خاصی از شما جهت نصب می خواهد ومی توان گفت درهنگام نصب اگر به اینترنت پرسرعت متصل باشید بسته های مورد نیاز برای نصب  اتوماتیک دانلود ونصب می شود.
درباره اضافه کردن فرم های معمولی ؟آره محیط لازاروس شبیه دلفی 7 هست وازنظر دستوری درفرقی چندانی ندارند والبته برای یادگیری وبرنامه نویسی بهتر کمی هم با GTK آشنا شوید بدنیست برای این که می توانید امکانات بیشتری به برنامه اضافه کنید ومی تونید دستوارات لینوکس هم را نیز دربرنامه های خودتون استفاده کنید.
برای گزارش گیری Free Report درنظرگرفته شده که یه کم مشکل داشت البته شاید درنسخه بعدی که الان روی سایت هست اصلاح شده باشه 
یک مشکل دیگه مشکل پشتیبانی ار حالت راست به چپ است.
تیم توسعه دهنده وبرخی دیگر ازحامیان نرم افزارهای متن باز مولفه های خاصی برای اهداف خاص طراحی ودراختیارعموم می گذارند.
کارکردن با بانک Mysql کمی مشکل سازه البته باکمی دقت این مشکل هم حل میشه.
تصویری از یک فرم با لازاروس :
نمایش تصویر 

امیدوارم در آینده نزدیک مطالب بهتری ارایه نمایم
جهت اطلاعات بیشتر می توانید به سایت های زیر مراجعه کنید:
سایت لازاروس-لازاروس.فری پاسکال
انجمن فارسی Ubuntu
انجمن تکنوتاکس

----------

